# Moon crabs?



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, I recently bought a couple of crabs for my daughter, they where advertised as moon crabs but online search for moon crab brought up not nadda. So I took a pic and hopefully someone can help me out with some info.
I was also told they would go well in the same cage as her halloween crab..?
cage is a 55g aquarium. 8in of sand leading into a 2 inch of water with feeder fish ....they seem to really like it, full spectrum lighting on a 12/12 automated cycle with additional land crab food supplement.and infraed heat lights. and under tank heat tape under the side with water keeps water at 78degrees f.


----------



## Ecilious (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you know anything about them that would help identify them? Where they're from, have they made burrows?


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 12, 2006)

The crabs in the US pet trade that are being incorrectly referred to as "moon crabs" are probably _Gecarcinus quadratus_, which are more commonly called "Halloween crabs". Do a google search with those names for info. There also has been a recent thread on this site.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Thoth (Mar 12, 2006)

Other threads with good info dealing with Halloween crabs. Like Michael said that in the US pet trade moon crab and halloween crab tend to refer to the same animal. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32968&highlight=halloween+crab

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=21851&highlight=halloween+crab


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

Ecilious said:
			
		

> Do you know anything about them that would help identify them? Where they're from, have they made burrows?


 Well yes they have a burrow but no they didnt make it, they kinda ******* slapped the little one sold to me as a halloween crab.... and stole his burrow.
I have two different species of crab in this tank one was sold to me as a halloween crab the two others where sold to me as moon crabs... I will post a pick of the one thats supposed to be a h.crab.

as you can see these two crabs are deffinantly two diff species...this one is about the same size as the smaller "moon crab" in the background of the first pick and colors are very diff.
p.s on another note I also picked up a baby A.avicularia and wow are they beautiful t's or what?! .....


----------



## Shido (Mar 12, 2006)

I have two of these one sold as a Halloween crab (Gecarcinus quadratus) and another sold as a rainbow land crab (cardiosoma armatum). they both reside in their own 10 gallons till their 30 gal gets set up gallon long. The Halloween is about 3 inches and the rainbow is about 4.5 inches. If anyone wants I'll post some pics, just let me know. I had a previous post about rainbow crabs.


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

I would deffinantly like to see some pics for comparison and size and what not.  I did a search for halloween crab wow that was a joke the only thing I found was a pic some chic took on her vacation to costa rica ...a crab walked up to her porch at night...I get most of my animals from jacks aquarium. and they are a very good pet store they also include caresheets for every animal they carry ....with the halloween crab I got pretty much all the info needed and then s0me but with the "moon crabs" I got at the reptile show....it was kinda funny my daughter is 4yrs old so shes only like a little over 3ft tall so she was eye level with the cage and I wouldnt have seen them but she was like" umm dad, I want that crab...I need some money."  
 Her mother has taught her well.....


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 12, 2006)

I've caught the sp. in the first pic at South Padre Island, Tx when I road hunt.  Definitely the same kind.  Blue/purple on top and bordered with orange.  I could pick them up real soon after I caught them.  They get used to being picked up pretty fast.  Some were pretty big.  Probably going again this summer and will take some pics if I find more.  I also found one Cardisoma guanhumi at Padre as was ID'd by Wade on this forum.  I saw allot of evidence of more of the crabs.  Huge claws on the sand dunes at the south end of the island.  I should go there at night with a good light.  I can't get a tan so that's when I come out anyway.


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

Shido said:
			
		

> I have two of these one sold as a Halloween crab (Gecarcinus quadratus) and another sold as a rainbow land crab (cardiosoma armatum). they both reside in their own 10 gallons till their 30 gal gets set up gallon long. The Halloween is about 3 inches and the rainbow is about 4.5 inches. If anyone wants I'll post some pics, just let me know. I had a previous post about rainbow crabs.


On the paper recieved from the pet store the care sheet has common and latin. there latin name is "cardisoma armata" I think they mint the armatum.  and I've looked at the halloween crabs on the internet and they have yellow around the eye and this one does not...so I dont think they are the same. but doing a search on that name brings up a crab thats deffinantly not the same. It brings up a crab that looks more like the first pic thats supposed to be a moon crab.

Well upon further searching for the moon crabs I found something called an indonesian land crab and its an exact picture ....as to how accurate there naming of it is...? but I kinda trust this site because they deal in the crab meat and they deliver crabs fresh to your door. or so they say.


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

DR zuum said:
			
		

> I hate to disagree with Mr.Jacobi but more likely its a geothelphusid species from thailand the claws on the crabs in your pic are wrong for Gecarcinus quadratus or Gecarinus ruricola at least from what i can make out in your pics the second one showing the back of the carapace is whats making me lean toward a geothelphusid species but i could be wrong.
> 
> Most of these crab species are unidentified and labeled this and that,for example there are 6 different species sold as moon crab,heres an example in the link given by thoth  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32968&highlight=halloween+crab the crab in the picture is cardisoma latimanus im looking at it right now in my textboook and that is definitely not what you have but they are both called moon crabs.
> 
> Halloween crab at least a dozen different species including even hermit crabs are called halloween crabs .At least 6 different species sold as soap dish crabs,though the original soapdish sold in the eighties were a parathelphusid species from sri lanka.Thats the problem with all these bs made up names,i was a crab freak in the eighties i've got a shelf full of texts on species.


Yeah the link you provided that crab looks like the crab refered to as halloween crab...the one I have does not look like that it looks like the armatum. but the moon crabs or whatever they are look diff from the littler red crab...I dont know if maybe when he gets bigger he will start turning white.. but they look like each other ecept the coloration... they get along the little guy has a burrow now and the two bigger ones M.crabs are sharing a burrow.. as long as they don't fight or die I dont care....    Peace love and tarantulas man..


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 12, 2006)

I know you can find the sp in the first pic along the s. tx coast if that helps with the ID.  I know it's hard to go on my word so I will bring a few back and/or take pictures.  So remember this thread.  I don't think I'm going until around July.  I will try to take some good pics.  Going to try to find the owners of the huge claws too.  If Wade would chime in, he could probably tell us what they are.  Too bad for us that these animals eventually need saltwater.  If it weren't for that, I'd probably be a crab nut.  But as for now, I'll stick with just being a nut.


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 12, 2006)

DR zuum said:
			
		

> Then why ask?The link was provided to show how many species are called moon crab that are different.The link on the bottom gives you reference for comparison with the Gecarcinus quadratus and ruricola.Just trying to give you what you asked for.A lot of these species are brackish they will live in freshwater but not the full lifespan just trying to help. Love and rockets bro.



Well after many hours of searching and finding this crab or what appears to be this crab with a ton of conflicting answers..I just gave up ....like I said as long as they do well...Im not concerned about wether there name is this or that. they eat well and don't seem to need salt water  but if they for cant seem to live with out it thats not a problem either.
Dont get me wrong I'm still interested in the facts.  and if I come across them I will post my findings and will definantly be checking back..for any updates.
oh and thanks for the link it had some helpful info. It definantly had the small one that was sold to me as a halloween crab on that link like Shido said it's the armatum one on the bottom left of the page ... and your right there are alot of diff crabs under the same name..


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 12, 2006)

I just got through too.  Looked at hundreds of land crabs on the internet but never saw the ones you have in the first picture.  I wanted to know too because like I said, I've caught these in S. tx and was real curious.  I found several with eggs.  Walk real high off the ground.  Oh well, Maybe someone will chime in that knows when I get pics on my next trip.


----------



## Shido (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay after several attempts I finally got some semi-alright pics. They show a good example of their size. Also the smaller crab is the Halloween and the larger is the Rainbow (though they both look like Halloween crabs.) Final note, I had to put them in a plastic cup so they wouldn't run.

Halloween crab size






Halloween crab making a daring escape






"Rainbow" crab size






"Rainbow" crab size #2






Crabs together (Rainbow left, Halloween right)


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

*Moon Crab*

*We have a Moon Crab in a tank with play sand in one 1/2 of the tank, and water in the other half.  We have a heat pad under the water side. We too had a light for heat and "light" but have read that they are nocturnal so we're trying not to give it too much light as he doesn't really take advantage of his tank space right now.  This crab burrows in the moist sand in one corner and seems to be happy there as this is where he spends most of his time.  

We're planning on getting some feeder fish for the water end but in the mean time feed it shredded veggies and crickets which we kill for it.  So far so good!  We also read that they are called Halloween crabs but either way - Moon/Halloween - it's all good.  

Good luck with yours,

Rosana - BedroomEyzOfBluu*


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

Shido said:
			
		

> Okay after several attempts I finally got some semi-alright pics. They show a good example of their size. Also the smaller crab is the Halloween and the larger is the Rainbow (though they both look like Halloween crabs.) Final note, I had to put them in a plastic cup so they wouldn't run.
> 
> Halloween crab size
> 
> ...


*Cool pics and examples Shido - thanks for the information - helps us know what we've got lol  which I believe is a Moon Crab.

BedroomEyzOfBluu - Rosana*


----------



## Shido (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for the complement and I hope the best for you and your crab.


----------



## roynie (Mar 8, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but there seem to be a bit of confusion, so I'll just add a small note in case it hasn't been solved elsewhere. I'll refrain from using English names, as it just messes it up. First, the ones on the photo in the first post are _Gecarcinus lateralis_. This species is pretty widespread in the warmer coastal parts of tropical W. Atlantic from Florida & Texas south to northern South America. This species is pretty variable, and while it always has the large dark blotch on the central carapace, the outer carapace and legs range from whitish, over orange to red (compared to the ones in the first post, check this individual with colours from the opposite side of the spectrum: http://crusta.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/gecarcinus-lateralis-3.jpg). The ones in post #14 are both _Gecarcinus quadratus_, which is found in warmer coastal parts of the E. Pacific between Mexico and Peru. _Cardisoma armatum_ looks rather different and originates from western Africa (when young, the two American _Cardisoma spp_ can be rather similar to young _C. armatum_, which presumably is the reason for the regular claim of Brazilian _C. armatum_).

Anyhow, back to _Gecarcinus_: Here comes to confusing bit: Depending on who you ask, _Gecarcinus quadratus_ is _Gecarcinus lateralis_. That is, some authorities (notably Burggren & McMahon 1988, and Turkay 1973) think it is a single species rather than two. Some think they're right in this assessment, others not. When also adding _Gercarcinus_ [sic] aka _Gecarcinus ruricola_ it becomes even more blurry. True _Gecarcinus ruricola_ is another species found in the coastal regions of the W. Atlantic, but, unlike _Gecarcinus lateralis_, it typically has almost the entire carapace blackish or dark reddish-brownish (photo: http://www.kingsnake.com/westindian/gecarcinusruricola1.JPG). The problem are those supposedly Indonesian "_Gecarcinus ruricola_", which I haven't seen in life and therefore can't comment on with any level of authority, but if the indicated locality is right I'd question the use of _G. ruricola_ for it, considering that Indonesia is just about on the opposite side of the World compared to the W. Atlantic. Confusing as this may be, the good thing is that if you can handle the three _Gecarcinus_ mentioned here, you have the entire genus covered (at least if following the removal of four small-island species traditionally placed in this genus, but now sometimes in _Johngarthia_ instead).


----------

